# 3rd IUI - question re testing and Gonasi



## catztayl (Sep 5, 2009)

HI ladies,

Just after a bit of advice really. I had my 3rd (and probably final   ) IUI on 8 Oct. On each cycle I've done injects of Fostimon 75iu until my trigger of Gonasi 5000iu, followed 5 days after the IUI by another injection of Gonasi 2000iu. 

My question is, how long does the Gonasi stay in my system for? and would it give a false reading if I tested early (supposed to test 23/10/10).

Thanks in advance for any advice


----------



## catztayl (Sep 5, 2009)

Nobody any ideas?

Oh dear .....

Looks like AF is on her way anyway.

Think this may be the end of the road for us


----------

